# Bremont Boeing BB247 Ti-GMT



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I saw the picture below, god knows where, a couple of years ago and saved the collection of images to my phone in it's own folder. The most beautiful watch I'd ever seen. I used to show it watch people when I first met them and vowed to own one one day...

Well last Thursday I got the opportunity to buy one from Auth. Dealer, and it's on order and I should see it next week.

But what's got me perplexed about this watch is it appears as though it's not that popular. There are little real world owners reviews about it, hardly any for sale second hand, it seems to have gone under the radar... Or maybe it's beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

I've seen one review on this forums section, but I'm wondering if anyone else has this watch and what they're experience is with it.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

I have it on bracelet. And I agree that you will not see too many of these; I've only ever seen one other up for sale on the Bay in my year+ of ownership. Given that Bremont only produces about ~6000 watches a year spread across so many different models (and that includes the military-only models that most of us never get to know about), this truly is among the rarer of the non-LE Bremonts.

How do I find it? Well, the good news is that it's every bit as attractive in the metal as it is in pictures. The sapphire glass is practically invisible and they hour markers are outlined in white gold (you can't really tell that from the above picture) which gives this rather somber watch just a hint of shine. The weight is also outstanding for such a large watch, even on bracelet. And it does keep fairly good time, being a chronometer grade Valjoux movement.

The bad news is:

- this is a tall watch, among the tallest of the Bremont at 18mm, so I hope your wrists are large enough to offset the height. One of the reasons I put it on bracelet is to help hide what I can only characterize as its bucket-like appearance in profile.

- I will also say that it has, by far, the worst lume of any lumed watch I've ever had, to the point where I question what they actually used, because you can charge this up all you want with a UV light and the glow will be practically non-existent 30 minutes later. So much for a cockpit watch!

- I must also say that if you were eager for this watch because of the marketing about Bremont's hardened cases and special materials used in the Boeing line, I'm sorry to have to be the one that tells you this, but that only holds true for the steel models. The titanium is garden variety grade 5 Ti64 and does not have any scratch-resistant coating on it like Duratec. This watch will get scratched, I'm afraid.

- The fit and finishing is also a little disappointing for a watch not only of this price point, but one where the selling point from Bremont is that they put extra care and design into the finishing. For example, in the image you posted, I observe some crusty residue at the 1:30 position on the outer edge of the bezel insert. I have the same kind of residue on mine as well, and the gap between the bezel insert and bezel cradle collects all kinds of interesting gunk.

- Finally, do be aware that you have a Valjoux 7754 movement in there, and every quirk that comes with it, such as unidirectional rotor winding, which leads to not only the infamous rotor-wobble and noise, but also means that you cannot put this on a garden variety winder and expect it to stay wound. I'll also say I've had to send mine in for service after a year because of crown issues. YMMV.

If there's anything specific you'd like to know, please feel free to ask.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the write up, I really appreciate it. I read about the Lume and TBH my daily wearer (Tag H. Carrera CV2010) is just as bad, and it's never bothered me. The size also doesn't matter to me, the Tag I have I've always felt it was a bit small, and I tried this watch on yesterday in a local AD and it felt fine.

What bothers me a touch is the possible scratching, I'm very clumsy with my watches and always end up catching them on something.

What do you mean regarding the 'garden variety' winders, coincidentally I just ordered a winder from Amazon for £45 about 10 minutes before you wrote this.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

PravusJSB said:


> What do you mean regarding the 'garden variety' winders, coincidentally I just ordered a winder from Amazon for £45 about 10 minutes before you wrote this.


What I mean is that most non-programmable winders will do something like this: rotate clockwise for X minutes, then pause for Y minutes, the rotate counterclockwise for X minutes, then pause for Y minutes, lather/rinse/repeat. Problem is, that doesn't work for a movement with a unidirectional rotor like the Valjoux 7754, which only winds the watch in one direction, because when the winder is moving in the opposite direction, all the rotor is doing is free-spinning. So what ends up happening is that the winder is extending the amount of time it takes for the watch to become completely unwound, but it's not actually keeping it wound. For that, you'll need a programmable winder that can A) be set to be unidirectional, and B) for which you can set the amount of rotations.

A quick check of the Orbita Watch Database (Orbita - DatabaseBr-Bz) shows that you need 800 rotations clockwise to keep the 7750 wound, so make sure your winder can do that. (Or just wind/wear it at least every other day.)

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok thank you, I don't get it, but I'll have to research this more. I've cancelled the order I put in.

If it's unidirectional (as opposed to CW or CCW) which way am I supposed to know which it needs turning?

Also you reference 7750 movement above but in your original post reference 7754?

EDIT: Ok I think I know why... So the 7754 is just a modified 7750. It says unidirectional winding on the specs but the direction is CW, I that that my Calibre 16 Tag H. is also a 7750 as it also needs CW 800tpd. So I'm looking for an 800~tpd CW winder.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

PravusJSB said:


> Ok thank you, I don't get it, but I'll have to research this more. I've cancelled the order I put in.
> 
> If it's unidirectional (as opposed to CW or CCW) which way am I supposed to know which it needs turning?
> 
> ...


You got it on both counts. I should've said 775X, but got lazy.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a cool looking chronograph. Congrats on your Bremont!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Super cool watch, excited for you to receive it!


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Me too! Sounds like it might be back end of the week, probably Thursday. Of course I'll have to post images


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Picked it up today, will take some nicer pics with big camera when I get time at the weekend 

I also bought a Wolf Viceroy 2.7 to keep it in


----------



## kitrrdc (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the write up


----------



## innivus (Sep 16, 2014)

Just wanted to tell you I saw this write-up last week and have been stalking this particular model... Lord, what a beautiful watch. Congrats on it!


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Alysandir said:


> ....- Finally, do be aware that you have a Valjoux 7754 movement in there, and every quirk that comes with it, such as unidirectional rotor winding, which leads to not only the infamous rotor-wobble and noise....


This is something that is a quirk of the 775X movement as you correctly identified, something that took me a while to get used to in other watches. A few years and a few watches later in life, I have come to enjoy and embrace the movement and wobble, sometimes it goes unnoticed but sometimes it's like the watch's little reminder that it's still there - makes me look at what I am wearing more and appreciated it's beauty, especially the 247Ti-GMT, it's a fantastic and underrated watch - I for one am glad you don't see it appear much on the forums


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes it doesn't half have a wobble. My Tag's with similar movements do to but I can wear them tight so I rarely notice. But this one is just lose enough to nitice, but I don't mind. Like you said its like its saying hello.. lol

Just an update on mine, I've not been so lucky, I chipping the edge on some railings at work, I was gutted but it was only a tiny mark, not the end of the world. 

Then last week whilst putting it on I dropped it onto the tiled kitchen floor and put a fairly big dent into the casing, Ti is soft! Sadly I knew something was wrong straight away, the movement was much louder than usual, and on tracking the accuracy over 2 days it was losing 16 seconds in 24h where it usually gained 2.5-3. 

So it's having a trip back to Bremont. This is going to cost me


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

ouch! hopefully everything works out for the best and it doesn't "hurt" too much


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

pukka said:


> This is something that is a quirk of the 775X movement as you correctly identified, something that took me a while to get used to in other watches. A few years and a few watches later in life, I have come to enjoy and embrace the movement and wobble, sometimes it goes unnoticed but sometimes it's like the watch's little reminder that it's still there - makes me look at what I am wearing more and appreciated it's beauty, especially the 247Ti-GMT, it's a fantastic and underrated watch - I for one am glad you don't see it appear much on the forums


Personally, I find the wobble endearing, especially when I move my wrist suddenly and the rotor starts free-spinning with enough torque that I can feel it and hear it go.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

PravusJSB said:


> Then last week whilst putting it on I dropped it onto the tiled kitchen floor and put a fairly big dent into the casing, Ti is soft! Sadly I knew something was wrong straight away, the movement was much louder than usual, and on tracking the accuracy over 2 days it was losing 16 seconds in 24h where it usually gained 2.5-3.


I'm sorry to hear that. This is one of the reasons I tend to go with bracelets over straps in general - or at least deployant straps if I do go with a strap - as it makes it easier to don/doff the watch without dropsies.

I hope everything turns out okay.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Alysandir said:


> Personally, I find the wobble endearing


Totally agree


----------



## breitlingman12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks awesome love that orange hand


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

breitlingman12 said:


> Looks awesome love that orange hand


I'm wondering if that's a lighting effect, because the hand is supposed to be yellow.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Alysandir said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. This is one of the reasons I tend to go with bracelets over straps in general - or at least deployant straps if I do go with a strap - as it makes it easier to don/doff the watch without dropsies.
> 
> I hope everything turns out okay.
> 
> ...


Yes all my other watches are deployment or bracelet, so I've struggled a bit with this getting on and off!

I've had my quote back from Bremont, 'movement will be repaired complimentary' and thay've charged me £115 to replace the rotating bezel. Which is excellent, couldn't have hoped for much better!


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

PravusJSB said:


> Yes all my other watches are deployment or bracelet, so I've struggled a bit with this getting on and off!
> 
> I've had my quote back from Bremont, 'movement will be repaired complimentary' and thay've charged me £115 to replace the rotating bezel. Which is excellent, couldn't have hoped for much better!


Here's something else to chew on that may brighten your day. I attended a Bremont model unveiling last night and spoke with Mike Pearson, who is the Bremont Director of North America, and by his estimation, there are no more than 150 Ti-GMT worldwide at this moment. I always knew this was on the rare side - what with Bremont having so many models yet not making more than 6-8K watches a year - but I had no idea just how rare these actually are. So you definitely have yourself a keeper, even if it's been dinged a bit.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Alysandir said:


> PravusJSB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all my other watches are deployment or bracelet, so I've struggled a bit with this getting on and off!
> ...


That is quite cool! Well as long as it's as accurate as the day I boight it it should be as new when I get it back


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Alysandir said:


> .....there are no more than 150 Ti-GMT worldwide at this moment. I always knew this was on the rare side - what with Bremont having so many models yet not making more than 6-8K watches a year - but I had no idea just how rare these actually are. So you definitely have yourself a keeper


Now that is fantastic news, I was having a crappy day, but that's definitely made me smile. Glad I have my 247 Ti-GMT, it's definitely a keeper here.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

pukka said:


> Now that is fantastic news, I was having a crappy day, but that's definitely made me smile. Glad I have my 247 Ti-GMT, it's definitely a keeper here.


Yeah, made my day a little bit too. He actually wanted to get a couple pictures with it, since he said he'd never seen one on bracelet, which surprised me. Apparently Bremont has not sold a whole lot of their titanium bracelets.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

I also told Michael that Bremont - or us owners - need to come up with a nickname for this model (a la the Grand Seiko "Snowflake" or "Blizzard"), because "Bremont Boeing Model 247 Ti-GMT" is just a mouthful when people ask what you're wearing.

FWIW, my suggestion was "Tigger," based on the "Ti-G" part of "Ti-GMT." Can't go with "TiGMent" because that makes it sound like a Sinn. Can't go with "24-7" because another watch uses that model number as well. "I suppose "24-7 titanium" would work, but doesn't really reflect what the watch is all about.

Any other ideas to pass along? And yes, I know I'm being silly, but damn it...I'm going to part of at least nicknaming a watch before I die...

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Ha nice, I'm trying to find aviation terms that might suit but I'm struggling. There are some good ones but not utlising the Ti. Maybe a Twilight. 

TWILIGHT ZONE - Long before Rod Serling's tv series was this consumer-lever definition for a glitch in the ADCOCK RANGE, officially called a Bi-Signal Zone. It was a portion of the overlapping area of a beam where the continuous monotone "on-course" signal became temporarily overlayed with the "A" or "N" code signals.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

BO-TI (Boeing Titanium) - we can pronounce is "bow-tie"

That's all I got for now -


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

....and speaking of straps and bracelets, I actually have mine on the Bremont Jaguar blue Rallye strap see in this image I pulled from the net. I don't have a pic of it mounted, I'll have to get on that. Makes it looks very unique.


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

pukka said:


> ....and speaking of straps and bracelets, I actually have mine on the Bremont Jaguar blue Rallye strap see in this image I pulled from the net. I don't have a pic of it mounted, I'll have to get on that. Makes it looks very unique.
> 
> View attachment 11511890


Ideally I would like to buy the deployment clasp from Bremont, but I don't see that they sell straps for it, so need to look external, but no idea where to get a high end strap for it, I'd actually really like to retain black/blue stitching if I can but on a deployment.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Actually, that ain't half bad. Better than what I came up with, anyway.

EDIT: Except that the Model 1 also comes in Ti. Hmmmmm....

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Best I can come up with after much thought is the "grey lady;" given that the watch is a study in greys. Unfortunately, the only Boeing 247 that appears to have a historical name is the one hanging at the Smithsonian: "Adaptable Annie."

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

PravusJSB said:


> Ideally I would like to buy the deployment clasp from Bremont, but I don't see that they sell straps for it, so need to look external, but no idea where to get a high end strap for it, I'd actually really like to retain black/blue stitching if I can but on a deployment.


You shouldn't need a specific deployment strap as the clasp mechanism is designed for slightly thicker straps than other deployment clasps. I have the Boeing M1 and fitted the deployment buckle to the regular leather strap that came with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

Alysandir said:


> Actually, that ain't half bad. Better than what I came up with, anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Except that the Model 1 also comes in Ti. Hmmmmm....


Damn, forgot about that 

Ok, I amend it to "Grand Bo-Ti"


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

hub6152 said:


> You shouldn't need a specific deployment strap as the clasp mechanism is designed for slightly thicker straps than other deployment clasps. I have the Boeing B1 and fitted the deployment buckle to the regular leather strap that came with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try BradyStraps. Not particularly high end, but I do have a black sailcloth with blue stitch strap from them for a different watch. Failing that, try someone like Ted Su who makes some great straps for Panerai.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

One of the reasons the 7750 rotor wobble is more noticeable in the Ti watches is simply because the light weight of the case can't offset it!! In a steel watch it's much less noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

hub6152 said:


> One of the reasons the 7750 rotor wobble is more noticeable in the Ti watches is simply because the light weight of the case can't offset it!! In a steel watch it's much less noticeable.


....and don't you just love it 

I wore my 247 Ti GMT today in honor of this thread.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

pukka said:


> ....and don't you just love it
> 
> I wore my 247 Ti GMT today in honor of this thread.


Ha! Yes personally I don't mind the wobble in the slightest. It's just part and parcel of a long established, reliable and almost bullet proof workhorse movement. The 7750 series aren't the prettiest movts ever made but Bremont do a particularly good job of making them look decent and basically they'll keep going for decades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Incidentally the lume isn't particularly strong because the applied markers don't have enough lume layers applied to them, and because C1 is the lume which is weaker because of the white pigments used in it. 

It's probably fair to say it's a watch in a pilots style rather than a proper pilots watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

hub6152 said:


> You shouldn't need a specific deployment strap as the clasp mechanism is designed for slightly thicker straps than other deployment clasps. I have the Boeing M1 and fitted the deployment buckle to the regular leather strap that came with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant! Thank you, I'll have a chat with Bremont and confirm and then purchase to prevent me doing this again.


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

Great looking piece!


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi All,

A bit of advice if you would. I got my watch back today and I'm thoroughly disappointed. I paid £315 (which I think was an excellent price) for the Crown to be replaced which was damaged and the watch internals to be checked and regulated after the drop on the floor, and also bought the deployment clasp.. Excellent value IMO considering the damage and the +1 minute per day the drop incurred..

I got my watch back today after 2 months, only having owned the watch a month and it came back with damage to the strap corner where someone has clearly not taken car when putting back in place, a small nick to the Titanium in a brand new crown and a hairline scratch to the casing.

What would you be doing right now? Am I being picky complaining?


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

PravusJSB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A bit of advice if you would. I got my watch back today and I'm thoroughly disappointed. I paid £315 (which I think was an excellent price) for the Crown to be replaced which was damaged and the watch internals to be checked and regulated after the drop on the floor, and also bought the deployment clasp.. Excellent value IMO considering the damage and the +1 minute per day the drop incurred..
> 
> ...


Definitely get in touch and point these issues out immediately. Longer you leave it the more deniability they can claim and point the finger back at you. Not saying they would but you need to cover that off. Ultimately they should put it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't even get a service report or any of the original parts returned, is this something I should have been expecting?


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

PravusJSB said:


> Thanks for the reply. I didn't even get a service report or any of the original parts returned, is this something I should have been expecting?


Original parts not usually returned to prevent them being resold on open market and standard practice. But some kind of service report I'd have expected yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy crap quick response... Call with Bremont + e-mail;

Free strap will be sent in the post, I can either send the watch back in and have the rotating bezel replaced again or they can add a note to have it replaced free of charge when I send in for a service (I opted for the latter).

However she says that the scratch on the lug was there when it was sent in and they will send me a copy of the condition report by e-mail.

Theres no service report on quoted works however.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

PravusJSB said:


> Holy crap quick response... Call with Bremont + e-mail;
> 
> Free strap will be sent in the post, I can either send the watch back in and have the rotating bezel replaced again or they can add a note to have it replaced free of charge when I send in for a service (I opted for the latter).
> 
> ...


That's entirely possible it was there and you just never noticed it until now. They do normally check them quite thoroughly as it's not uncommon for owners to try and pull a fast one. Anyway looks like a good result and credit to Bremont for doing the right thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes I cannot fault them at all, sure there was a problem but when it's dealt with as swiftly and logically as that then actually it just increases my loyalty to the brand.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

PravusJSB said:


> Yes I cannot fault them at all, sure there was a problem but when it's dealt with as swiftly and logically as that then actually it just increases my loyalty to the brand.


Which is why I get annoyed at all the usual Bremont haters on HODINKEE etc. You wouldn't get that sort of personal attention from any of the major brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

PravusJSB said:


> However she says that the scratch on the lug was there when it was sent in and they will send me a copy of the condition report by e-mail.
> 
> Theres no service report on quoted works however.


The scratch can be worked out with the blue end of a pencil eraser. No, seriously.

I didn't get a service report from Bremont either, FWIW.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------

